
Lenovo Thinkpads Missing Keypresses - jtaft
https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkPad-X-Series-Laptops/X1-Extreme-Gen-2-missing-keystrokes/td-p/4569936
======
caymanjim
I've had a Thinkpad X1 Extreme for a year. I love a lot about this machine,
but I had to send it back for repairs (essentially replacement) twice. The
first time, the keyboard was flaking out; the GHB keys around the mouse nub
were repeating and/or not registering, then the machine started
crashing/rebooting randomly, and finally it crashed during a BIOS upgrade and
bricked itself. They replaced basically the entire machine (possibly re-used
the display), and it seemed fine, until I tried to run a game on it. Then I
realized that the Nvidia graphics weren't working at all; only the Intel HD
graphics worked. This was a hardware issue, not simply a driver problem. They
replaced the entire motherboard again. Both times I lost a full two days
installing and configuring the replacement system.

It's working great now, for the moment, and I still haven't seen a better
laptop option, but I'm going to be hesitant to buy any more Lenovo products.
Between wrestling with the broken machines and then waiting on repairs, I lost
months of usability. Now my warranty is expired, I wasn't able to extend it
(their warranty extension policy seems intentionally designed to prevent you
extending), and if it bricks again, I've got a $2800 (original price)
doorstop.

When it works, it's the best laptop I've ever owned. Here's hoping I get at
least another year out of it.

~~~
jtaft
This seems to be how many people feel about Lenovo now. Great if it works, but
seems to need multiple replacements before getting a properly working system.

I just got the Extreme 2, and immediately ran into the keyboard issue. The
matte screen has some light bleeding in the corner too.

It's a bit aggravating that laptops with a high price point can have bad
design or quality control issues.

